# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 12/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng xem và lựa chọn cho mình những gói khuyến mãi ngay sau đây sẽ giúp chúng ta tiết kiệm một ít chí phí cho chuyến du lịch sắp tới. Tuần này, Didau muốn giới thiệu tới những bạn yêu biển điểm đến Hua Hin. Tuy không được nhắc đến nhiều nhưng lại là một nơi rất nổi tiếng và thích hợp cho những ngày nghỉ dưỡng. Và cuối cùng, các tour Phú Yên, Đà Nẵng, Trung Quốc, Singapore sẽ giúp Didau kết thúc cập nhật của tuần này. Phải chuẩn bị một vài kế hoạch nhỏ cho Giáng Sinh đây... :tongue: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Vạn Chài Resort, Thanh Hóa - “Christmas Getaway Package”*

Giá: 3.360.000 VND ++/2 người (Tặng thêm 1 đêm miễn phí)

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior Garden ViewĂn sáng tự chọn hàng ngày1 bữa tối đặc biệt cho 2 người tại nhà hàng Ngư Ông30 phút massge chân Trung Hoa tại Cỏ Nature SpaTrà, cafe 2 chai nước đặt trong phòng miễn phíQuà tặng đặc biệt, truy cập Wifi miễn phí

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ 16/12/2011 - 15/01/2012 (không áp dụng vào dịp Tết Dương lịch từ 30/12 - 2/1/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Saigon Morin Hotel, Huế*

Giá: 79$++/phòng

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm ở phòng Colonial Deluxe với buffet sáng cho 2 ngườiĐón hoặc tiễn 1 chiều sân bay/ga Huế

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ. Khuyến mãi này không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác

Chương trình áp dụng từ 5/12 - 31/12/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Orchid Beach Resort & Spa, Phan Thiết*

Giá: 145$/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Beach Front Villa với bữa sáng hàng ngày1 bữa tối dưới nến dành cho 2 người1 giờ massage dành cho 2 ngườiNước uống và trái cây chào đón

Chương trình áp dụng cho đến 31/12/2011 (không áp dụng cho dịp lễ, tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Dalat Hotel Du Parc - “Honeymoon package”*

Giá: 4.900.000 VND

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Standard, nâng hạng lên phòng Superior (tùy thuộc vào tình trạng phòng)Nước uống chào đón, hoa hồng khi khách nhận phòngBuffet sáng hàng ngày1 bữa tối với set menu + 1 ly rượu sâm banh60 phút massage cho mỗi người, miễn phí WifiĐưa đón sân bay 2 chiều và đưa đón vào trung tâm thành phố miễn phí

Chương trình áp dụng đến 20/01/2012 (không áp dụng từ 23/12/2011 - 3/1/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hanoi Moment Hotel, Hà Nội - “Khuyến mãi giá phòng”*

Superior Room: 45$Deluxe Room: 55$Family Room: 80$ Junior Suite: 80$

* Lưu ý: Giá phòng trên đã bao gồm ăn sáng và 5% phí phục vụ nhưng chưa bao gồm 10% thuế.

Khuyến mãi này áp dụng đến 31/05/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Hua Hin, Thái Lan*

Là một thành phố duyên hải ở miền Trung Thái Lan, chỉ cách Bangkok 200km nhưng lại sở hữu một bãi biển dài tuyệt đẹp. Hua Hin vẫn chưa bị du lịch hóa nhiều nên vẫn còn mang được những nét hoang sơ nhưng là một trong những trung tâm du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tuyệt hảo nhất ở đây. Thử cảm giác không có lo toan cuộc sống hàng ngày, tản bộ dọc bãi biển, thưởng thức hải sản được nướng trên than hồng ngay tại ghe thuyền của người dân địa phương, chắc sẽ chẳng ai muốn quay lại với công việc cả  :Smile: 

*Thipurai City Hotel*

Giá: từ 39USD

Khách sạn không lớn nhưng khá ấm cúng, tiện nghi và sạch sẽ. Thích hợp cho nghỉ ngơi sau 1 ngày tham quan thấm mệt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*King’s Home Hua Hin Homsestay*

Giá: từ 21 USD

Địa chỉ: 9/1 Soi Sampan 9, Poonsuk Rd, Hua Hin City center, Hủa Hỉn - Cha-am, Thái Lan
Với giá cả khá bình dân nhưng vị trí khá thuận lợi, gần khu chợ đêm, mua sắm. Chủ nhà cũng rất nhiệt tình nữa, quá thích hợp với dân du lịch bụi phải không?  :Wink: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

